# The thread noone will be offended by



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

No matter what the topic someone will always get cut by sumthin someone said about sumthin somehows.

So here it is team congratulations, the first thread on the whole WDF so devoid of content that not a single person in this entire multi cultural international opinion board can get offended by.

Dont it feel great....what next?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> No matter what the topic someone will always get cut by sumthin someone said about sumthin somehows.
> 
> So here it is team congratulations, the first thread on the whole WDF so devoid of content that not a single person in this entire multi cultural international opinion board can get offended by.
> 
> Dont it feel great....what next?



The total lack of content in this thread is damned offensive to me! I don't think anyone would be offended by you boxing a kangaroo.:-D


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The total lack of content in this thread is damned offensive to me! I don't think anyone would be offended by you boxing a kangaroo.:-D


Except maybe the Kangaroo? 

No one is TWO words not one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> No matter what the topic someone will always get cut by sumthin someone said about sumthin somehows.
> 
> So here it is team congratulations, the first thread on the whole WDF so devoid of content that not a single person in this entire multi cultural international opinion board can get offended by.
> 
> Dont it feel great....what next?



"Somehows" ? "Sumthin" ? "Noone" ? Missing punctuation?

Whose usage and spelling are you so offensively mimicking?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

"....someone will always get cut by sumthin someone said about sumthin somehows"

got sumthin against ITALians Pete?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Guys no jesting here, serious thread.

We're all in this together, lets make it great.....together.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The total lack of content in this thread is damned offensive to me! I don't think anyone would be offended by you boxing a kangaroo.:-D


Peta ](*,)


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, I read this thinking it would be an interesting thread but instead find it a complete waste of time.
I am totally offended by this.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> "....someone will always get cut by sumthin someone said about sumthin somehows"
> 
> got sumthin against ITALians Pete?


Are you talking about me mofo??  
And im half Ginny and you can only use the term Ginny if you are at least ½ Ginny.

The Ginny side of the family used to have big Christmas celebrations that went on for 3 days. The Irish side had a burnt ham and a bottle of Jameson


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Guys no jesting here, serious thread.
> 
> We're all in this together, lets make it great.....together.


This is just getting to gay


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Are you talking about me mofo?? ....



Ruh-roh. He sounds offended, Peter.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanx to you Peter,
I want the past three minutes of my life back.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Randy Allen said:


> Thanx to you Peter,
> I want the past three minutes of my life back.


yeah what a jerk...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

How dare you take us all for granted! :razz: :wink:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> yeah what a jerk...


Watch it Joby...Peter may PUSH You with minimal amount of force!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> This is just getting to gay


Peter is getting much too warm and fuzzy, don't you think?:razz:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Peter is getting much too warm and fuzzy, don't you think?:razz:


probably bought that NO-NO hair removal system, in his quest to be more metro..


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Peter is getting much too warm and fuzzy, don't you think?:razz:





Joby Becker said:


> probably bought that NO-NO hair removal system, in his quest to be more metro..


Heard he won't break down and buy the NoNo hair removal system he uses Nair...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Heard he won't break down and buy the NoNo hair removal system he uses Nair...


that shit burns.. he is tough....


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> that shit burns.. he is tough....


Anyone wearing Elvis-like sideburns is tough...tougher than Chuck! :smile:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Havent caught up on the thread yet, all luvy duvy stuff i presume.

Hey whats everyones favourite number and why.

No offensive numbers here folks..........not trying to offend anyone by suggesting you would friends.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> probably bought that NO-NO hair removal system, in his quest to be more metro..


I wonder what Kelly Kelly uses? She's tougher than Peter.

I'd pay big bucks to watch her throw him around the ring. Then the kangaroo could finish him off!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Wondering is not offensive, i wonder why the stars shine, thats beautiful Lee, wonder at the awesomeness of creation.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Are you talking about me mofo??
> And im half Ginny and you can only use the term Ginny if you are at least ½ Ginny.
> 
> The Ginny side of the family used to have big Christmas celebrations that went on for 3 days. The Irish side had a burnt ham and a bottle of Jameson


Chris 

It's Guinea not Ginny. What kind of a **** aka *** are you anyway? 
*** originated when some Italian immigrants arrived at Ellis Island without proper documentation. Their paperwork was stamped *** "with out Papers"


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomas meant that in a purely socio—historical manner, not offensively. Thanks you Thomas for yr interesting non offensive insight into the US migrant policy, and god bless the huddling masses that found their way to the great lady to build the beacon of democracy, liberty and freedom, the light touches us all.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter,

I knew you'd understand. Most of my relatives came through Ellis Island. I was born and raised in New York City (Staten Island)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah mine arrived here on a boat cut sugar cane with a big knife, not a word of english. Ended up owning all the farms they slaved on.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

This is a gay ole thread....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> This is a gay ole thread....


what is YOUR problem?? Doug?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Gay = happy / non — offensive, glad you see the big pic.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Gay = happy / non — offensive, glad you see the big pic.


Glad you approve ....yes, happy, happy!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

There you go big guy, big e hug at ya.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Is Peter high?  lmao


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Is Peter high?  lmao


Sally

Do you mean now or usually?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm thinking he's only got one pilot light lit on a four burner stove.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

SALLY..

why the HELL would YOU ask that about my buddy Pete??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> SALLY..
> 
> why the HELL would YOU ask that about my buddy Pete??



:-o OK! My money's on Sally! I think she can whip both you AND Peter in the same ring. :grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o OK! My money's on Sally! I think she can whip both you AND Peter in the same ring. :grin:


sorry bob, that came off kinda harsh, lost it for a minute because,of course, I was highly offended by her rude comment about Pete....


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Thomas... I think I meant both! 

Bob- touché 

Joby- it was my only fun for the night.... I thought it was funny, and I'm sure your BFF Peter would too! I thought this was the non- offensive thread? 

Anyhoo... all fun and games to me, it's obvious everyone on wet loves each other 
.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> SALLY..
> 
> why the HELL would YOU ask that about my buddy Pete??


Its ok bud, not offended, only get high on the good company here and time spent with me dawgs.

Thanks for your inquiry Sally.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Thomas... I think I meant both!
> 
> Bob- touché
> 
> ...


Holy cannoli auto correct- wet was meant to be WDF!!! Now it looks like I'm high...:-o

Peter- I was just playin'


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Holy cannoli auto correct- wet was meant to be WDF!!! Now it looks like I'm high...:-o
> 
> Peter- I was just playin'



I was sure hoping you meant WDF. :lol::lol::lol: :wink:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> I was sure hoping you meant WDF. :lol::lol::lol: :wink:


Lol! I sure did....crazy phone! It is sorta funny though!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For sure! :grin:


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> sorry bob, that came off kinda harsh, lost it for a minute because,of course, I was highly offended by her rude comment about Pete....


Damn, I thought you were kidding too....

Bob's right- don't piss me off! (insert lots of hahahaha's and smiles so you know I AM joking).


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Dont know where to go with the wet love????


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Damn, I thought you were kidding too....
> 
> Bob's right- don't piss me off! (insert lots of hahahaha's and smiles so you know I AM joking).


 really? I WAS KIDDING


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I know Joby 

Peter... I don't think you should go anywhere with that one. 

This may be my cue to step out gracefully.....I can see my innocent little typo going in directions that are rowdy!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I know Joby
> 
> Peter... I don't think you should go anywhere with that one.
> 
> This may be my cue to step out gracefully.....I can see my innocent little typo going in directions that are rowdy!



I stand here with my hand on the button! 
This thread was simple fun and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> I know Joby
> 
> Peter... I don't think you should go anywhere with that one.
> 
> This may be my cue to step out gracefully.....I can see my innocent little typo going in directions that are rowdy!


I hardly know you, i need some time.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Holy cannoli auto correct- wet was meant to be WDF!!! Now it looks like I'm high...:-o


Ah, likely story.

Ha ha, that reminds me of that Chris Farley skit on SNL when he exclaimed "Holy Cannoli" while reading the restaurant reviews. Besides, wet was probably a fairly apt word for what was actually said. Damned smart phones. I mean really is there any other kind of "love"? \\/ Well, I guess there is but it doesn't usually involve people and if it does it's called other things.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I wonder what Kelly Kelly uses?


"Kelly can be a guys name too. Hey!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyGnuw50-N8


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Come on guys, stay on topic!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I wasn't offended. Did something I say offend you?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Not at all, didnt want to offend the mods by venturing off topic is all, not offence intended toward you and none taken my end.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ah, likely story.
> 
> Ha ha, that reminds me of that Chris Farley skit on SNL when he exclaimed "Holy Cannoli" while reading the restaurant reviews. Besides, wet was probably a fairly apt word for what was actually said. Damned smart phones. I mean really is there any other kind of "love"? \\/ Well, I guess there is but it doesn't usually involve people and if it does it's called other things.


Lol! Yeah- other names for that!

I miss Farley!!! Remember the lunch lady???


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Just checking for any offending posts................

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> "Kelly can be a guys name too. Hey!"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyGnuw50-N8



Yeah, but do you know any guys called Kelly Kelly? ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Lol! Yeah- other names for that!
> 
> I miss Farley!!! Remember the lunch lady???


Me too, and I do!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Yeah, but do you know any guys called Kelly Kelly? ;-)


Probably, for example this forum is filled with people who have names that border on the slightly unbelievable or just plain weird.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris
> 
> It's Guinea not Ginny. What kind of a **** aka *** are you anyway?
> *** originated when some Italian immigrants arrived at Ellis Island without proper documentation. Their paperwork was stamped *** "with out Papers"


I heard the moron word started there too. If you failed a test of some sort you had to get in the “more on” line. They felt if you were not bright enough to pass the test they needed more info on you as you were more likely to commit crime? 
Or maybe no words started there and its just a reason to pretend you know something, I don’t know


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> what is YOUR problem?? Doug?


That pitbull in your profile picture....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

offensive?


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

What Da Fu**? 

LOL

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Martin Espericueta said:


> What Da Fu**?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


spurred on by Sally's autocorrect problem about her wetness


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Lol 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> spurred on by Sally's autocorrect problem about her wetness


Bahahahahahahaha!!!


----------

